# Help! No electrics



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Have just been out to van opened door and pressed electric step button...Nothing!
Unable to turn on 12volt supply on control panel and battery 2 the habitation batteries are not registering.
Battery 1 the Engine battery is fine.

I guess its a master fuse but where?

1999 Hymer S510 on a sprinter base.

Any ideas?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Check the batteries first before anything else.
Then work your way though the fuses cannot help on the location.

Andy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be a bit obvious but have you got an isolating switch somewhere near the habitation battery that may have been flipped or whatever. That has happened on ours.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Fuses usually next to Elektroblok under LH seat (Driver/Passenger seat looking forward. I think if there's an isolator it will be in the same area.

Habitation Batteries are usually just aft of that so that the cable run is short - may be in the locker, or under the floor of the locker.

Smick


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Just another thought - if you can't sort it, trying ringing Peter Hambilton at Hymerdirect on 01772 315078; he may be able to talk you through it.

Smick


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Have just checked the leisure batteries 2 off 110amphr and are both drained.
Used van last weekend on a non hookup site and all was well, drove back about 100 miles so they should have received some charge.
Could something have drained them? I had isolated the 12volt as I always do via control panel so only non circuit items like fridge ignition was in loop.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I got It right 10 points

Andy


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If the engine battery is OK this implies that either the split charge relay is US (check earth) or the fuse in the charging circuit has blown. If the batteries were flat after the week end and then charged with the van being driven at a reasonable speed this could blow the fuse.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

A 100 mile drive will not fully charge your 2 batteries. They could need 8 to 12 hours on hookup. Are they topped up to the correct level as this will have a large affect on their charge state.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*Truma boiler*

Not sure if this applies to you model, but on ours the Truma boiler still uses the Habitation Batteries for the frost protection system and will drop the volts over time even if the 12v is isolated on the control panel.


----------

